# Madison



## gary smith (Nov 12, 2020)

I do hope all our friends in Madison can learn to stay safe. Very alarming figures!


----------



## tjrobb (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm next door in Iowa. Our numbers are hell. I'm actually glad I'm out of work so I don't need to leave the house.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2020)

I call it "rural denial". For those of us in the larger cities in our states, we're "city folks". Everyone else thinks the pandemic is limited to us. It's not. Those friendly rural ways are perfect hospitality to transmission and once there's a host in your community, you'll have plenty more cases in 3-6 weeks.

We're seeing it here in Kansas. One small town nursing home has 100% of residents testing positive and about 50% of the staff as well. And while it may be old, wrinkly people in that town, here in My Faire County fully 50% of our 16,000 confirmed cases are in the age group 25-44. Oh, we're out of ICU beds, too. Positive testing rate is now ~24%.


----------



## jtweigandt (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm on the Illinois/Iowa border. Our hospital system fully expects to be turning people away by Thanksgiving. Our Veterinary Emergency center is on skeleton crew again due to staffing quarantines, and my own practice is open but also having some staffing issues as schools have gone back on lockdown and parents re shuffle. Iowa Governor needs to have Nero's fiddle yanked from her hands.. Only measures in place are toothless and weak.. total lack of leadership.


----------



## Crisp image (Nov 14, 2020)

Being on the other side of the world I feel for the countries that are in strife with this pandemic. The Northern Hemisphere coming into winter which has the cold and flu attached will make life harder. 
Here in Victoria Australia, we have not had any new cases in 16 days and only have 3 active cases (2 in hospital but not ICU). We are still wearing masks and have other restrictions in place such as gathering sizes but we are free to move around (as long as we wear masks) and now the sun is starting to come out we are enjoying the outdoors again. 
What I will say is that with all the emphasis on hand hygiene we have had less cold and flu cases which has also had a flow on effect with the health system and also the amount of sick days taken off work.
If you can stay home then do so, if you keep up the hand hygiene it helps, if you need to go out to the market then only one member of the house should go (reduced congestion and risk) and if you show signs or symptoms get tested and while waiting for results isolate.

Good luck with your battle over there. We are thinking of you over here.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## Kristi R-C (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm in Appleton, Wi - the "heart" of the state. Bar culture is a big thing in WI, that coupled with a state legislature that's been kneecapped by the GOP leadership who recently bragged that he hadn't talked with the governor since April while his party sues over everything the governor or state health department tries to do has made this a political mess. He doesn't seem to understand it's his own constituents who he's killing through his actions. 

The lack of comprehension of basic science (e.g. a virus does not work the same as bacteria) is astounding. I'm home as much as possible, but still go out for site visits with appropriate PPE and a shower as soon as I'm back in the door.

Many of our ETC friends have retired or are working remotely - smart choices on both. 

Local PAC just got a six-figure grant from the state to keep the building operational and a skeleton staff employed. 

No work for the stagehands save a few political events. Were this a non-covid election, we would have had something almost every day. I think there were less than a half-dozen events total in the past year.

Y'all be safe, wear a mask properly, wash your hands often and stay home, please.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 18, 2020)

Kristi R-C said:


> I'm in Appleton, Wi - the "heart" of the state. Bar culture is a big thing in WI, that coupled with a state legislature that's been kneecapped by the GOP leadership who recently bragged that he hadn't talked with the governor since April while his party sues over everything the governor or state health department tries to do has made this a political mess. He doesn't seem to understand it's his own constituents who he's killing through his actions.



Adding to this, the Tavern League which many bars are members of has been lobbying like Big Tobacco against warning labels on smokes to keep bars open and fully occupied.

One of the state's largest healthcare providers, Aurora, has also stopped community testing at several drive-up sites because they need the staff available for bedside patient care.

And just one more log on the fire -- it's deer season which Wisconsin is religious about. So lots of people are traveling before Thanksgiving, sitting in confined cabins/cars/etc with their hunting buddies and going to bars every night just before Thanksgiving, then going back out hunting with their buddies before going back home.

Add Christmas and NYE to the mix plus people staying together inside more as it gets colder and it'll truly be a recipe for disaster.

For context, WI is already at about 6500 cases/day on average, with a population of 5.8 million. Florida topped out at its worst around 11,000 cases/day with population of 21.5 million. So right now per capita WI is at about 2.2x worse than Florida was at its worst, and right now the daily number of cases between WI and FL is about equal. Wisconsin and other parts of the Midwest are really about to slammed by this virus.




Hospitalization & Capacity Data:




COVID-19: Hospitals

COVID-19: Data Pages Activity Level by Region and County Cases County-Level Deaths Facility-Wide Investigations Frequently Asked Questions



www.dhs.wisconsin.gov


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 18, 2020)

Thats why im holed up in my basement with no end in sight! Not WI proud lately


----------



## Kristi R-C (Nov 18, 2020)

The drive up testing has been done by the state National Guard and volunteers in my area. I know that Team Rubicon has been involved in some areas, too. The hospitals in WI are running about 95% capacity with many transfers between the more rural areas and the more urban ones. We had 29 new cases in Appleton yesterday down from 80 last week but far higher than the single-digits we had pre-July4.

And we're not at deer hunting season quite yet. Everyone I know has cancelled their family hunts for this year - which is a BIG deal as in the past, people would come home from all over the globe for it. I you can find a copy of this documentary, it'll tell you all about it: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1781036/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

But the bars are full. Smart restaurants are doing takeout or delivery, but some are open and filled to capacity. Can't fix the willfully ignorant.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 18, 2020)

The Tavern League - promoting an unhealthy relationship between Cheeseheads and alcohol since 1935.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 18, 2020)

TimMc said:


> The Tavern League - promoting an unhealthy relationship between Cheeseheads and alcohol since 1935.



Also...

...alcohol and driving...
...alcohol and decriminalizing marijuana...
...alcohol and retail sales...

If you want a good understanding of why drunk driving punishments in WI are mostly fines and increased insurance premiums more than anything like losing your license or jailtime, that would be the Tavern League's doing.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 18, 2020)

Man, Wisconsin just sounds like all kinds of fun! You all keep safe so we can hang out at a convention someday! Imagine how great the party is going to be on the other side


----------



## josh88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Michigan's bar/hotel league is doing similar, arguing people want and NEED to gather so why not do it at bars (where it's safer?) because they'll just gather at homes and party!

Their argument boils down to, they're going to do it either way, why not let them pay us to do it?


----------



## gary smith (Nov 18, 2020)

So sad that you don't have leaders that want to save your lives.


----------



## Crisp image (Nov 19, 2020)

gary smith said:


> So sad that you don't have leaders that want to save your lives.


And with South Australia now in a 2 week lockdown for 35 active cases (and no new ones in the last 24hrs) does it seem like we are over protective of our nations people? When we look at what is going on in other parts of this world, we are looking good.
Victoria 20 days since the last case detected- still wearing masks. Go us.


----------



## TheaterEd (Nov 19, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> Man, Wisconsin just sounds like all kinds of fun! You all keep safe so we can hang out at a convention someday! Imagine how great the party is going to be on the other side


We ARE!!!

On a related note: We've got plenty of thoughts and prayers, Send Beer!


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Nov 19, 2020)

I've sadly been less proud recently to say I'm from Wisconsin.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 19, 2020)

mrtrudeau23 said:


> I've sadly been less proud recently to say I'm from Wisconsin.


One of *my* county commissioners said "the problem isn't the spread, we just need more hospital beds." SMH


----------



## Catherder (Nov 19, 2020)

I went to college in Wisconsin. Makes me sad. Everyone in the Midwest - hunker down, buckle up, and stay safe.


----------



## gary smith (Nov 20, 2020)

So....good news for a change. Queensland theatres are able to open at full capacity.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 20, 2020)

gary smith said:


> So....good news for a change. Queensland theatres are able to open at full capacity.


And we’ll be back at 50% in the New Year with the opera company and Frozen and Pippin are both opening soon (presumably also at reduced capacity).


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> And we’ll be back at 50% in the New Year with the opera company and Frozen and Pippin are both opening soon (presumably also at reduced capacity).


More and more reasons to move!


----------

